# All system animations are very slow and choppy in landscape mode



## GohanBurner (Mar 1, 2012)

As the title states, all of my system animations are very slow when in landscape mode. Anyone have any idea why this could be? It is like going from 60fps to 20fps. The drop in fps is very noticeable.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

I apologize, I accidentally posted this in the development section.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

Moved to general


----------



## jbowm16 (Dec 13, 2011)

I know what you mean, I'm on CM10.1 but in my experience it isn't all that noticeable until I try to play a game or something of that sort in landscape. As for normal day to day use it seams fairly normal, but then again I'm not checking fps... Although I admit probably should, maybe even with a log cat.

Edit: now that I looked specifically for lag in landscape I've noticed virtually the same thing that you are, going to take a log cat and post in invisiblek's cm10.1 forum.

Edit: heres a copy of the log cat

http://pastebin.com/DQT6wNn2

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## GohanBurner (Mar 1, 2012)

I've narrowed it down to the launcher causing the choppyness in landscape. I am using APEX and I tried ADW as well to compare. In all system menus/apps, the landscape animations are butter smooth like they should be. However, on the homescreen (launcher app) the choppyness begins. ADW makes animations such as pulling down the notification bar, etc, extremely choppy to the point where my finger would be at the top of the screen whilst the notification drawer was still at the bottom of the screen about to come up. APEX is not THAT choppy, but it is kind of annoying to not have smooth animations on a phone with a quad-core processor and over 700mb free RAM out of 2GB.

(>.<)


----------

